# Chickpea Intolerance?



## sleepnrain

Hi everyone,
I've tried searching for this, but haven't come up with much. I know the beans are known for giving gas. I don't notice this usually, if I do it's gentle gas







and not bothersome. But whenever I eat chickpeas, whether they're canned and rinsed, canned and not rinsed, or soaked and cooked from dry form, about 1-2 hours later I get a terrible pain in my stomach, and end up with horrible, loud







, gas. And I end up feeling very uncomfortable for a couple of hours at least. This doesn't happen when I eat hummus, but I'm assuming that's because it's such a small amount. It's more when I eat something like a salad with chickpeas, pasta with chickpeas, etc., where they're a more main part of the meal.

Does this happen to everyone and you just grin and bear it? Or could I possibly have some kind of intolerance?

Let me know if you have any thoughts. I love chickpeas, but I hate the way they make me feel


----------



## desertpenguin

maybe you have poor digestion? chickpeas, i hear, are very hard to digest.


----------



## sleepnrain

Maybe, I didn't know that about chickpeas. I don't have this problem with anything else though, including any other type of bean or pea, and I eat a huge range of foods..


----------



## VikingKvinna

I've never heard of a chickpea intolerance per se, but it is entirely possible that you could be sensitive to them. That's a bummer.







The only suggestion I have is that you might want to try cooking them with a little baking soda thrown in -- that helps neutralize the gassiness. Soak them overnight, drain and rinse well, put in fresh water in a pot with the soda and cook until tender. Of course, I can understand if you're not up for experimenting with them.

Maybe others will have better info for you!


----------



## Panserbjorne

My dd was allergic to chickpeas. I was shocked when I read the lab report. It just seemed so....random. We have since gotten past it, but yes, it's possible.


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB

This may sound weird... but we try to follow the "Eat right for your type" because of our chiropractor. In there it says Type A blood can't handle chick peas... they are to be avoided... not sure what blood type you are. Some people say it's a bunch of poop, while others say it's the miracle way of eating. We followed it strict for 2 months and had great results, but went away and slipped a little and all had tons of gas and other problems.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help...


----------



## DevaMajka

I have that problem with chickpeas too (though perhaps not as bad as you have). I just always figured it was a bean thing, even though other beans do affect me as much.
hmmm...interesting question


----------



## mrsfatty

Chickpeas are in the same "family" as peanuts--I only know this because I'm allergic to peanuts--and I've been told to avoid chickpeas (and fenugreek--also in the same family)...so maybe you have an intollerance to that "family" of food...


----------



## Panserbjorne

It is true that if you are sensitive to two foods in one group you should avoid the whole group. Do you have other sensitivities that you know of?

Also, have you ever prepared them yourself instead of getting them out of a can? If you soak them yourself they may be more digestible...


----------



## sleepnrain

Thanks for the replies!

Yes, I do prepare them myself usually, I don't actually like how they taste out of a can. I've never tried baking soda in them though, I'll do that next time.

I don't think I have any problems with peanuts, I can eat a good number of whole peanuts without any problem..

It just seems so weird that it's the only food (that I can think of at least) that does this to me!

It's interesting that your dd's allergic to them, firefaery, it's good to know it's possible at least. Did she grow out of it?

CountrylivinmomtoB, I don't actually know what blood type I am, I'll have to find out. That's another angle to look into though!

THANKS so much for the replies, it's been helpful, and I'll be keeping an eye out when I eat peanuts to see if anything similar happens that I just didn't put together before!


----------



## Panserbjorne

She did. We did the SCD to heal our guts and she got rid of all her more "minor" allergies.


----------



## June Clarke

sleepnrain said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've tried searching for this, but haven't come up with much. I know the beans are known for giving gas. I don't notice this usually, if I do it's gentle gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not bothersome. But whenever I eat chickpeas, whether they're canned and rinsed, canned and not rinsed, or soaked and cooked from dry form, about 1-2 hours later I get a terrible pain in my stomach, and end up with horrible, loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , gas. And I end up feeling very uncomfortable for a couple of hours at least. This doesn't happen when I eat hummus, but I'm assuming that's because it's such a small amount. It's more when I eat something like a salad with chickpeas, pasta with chickpeas, etc., where they're a more main part of the meal.
> 
> Does this happen to everyone and you just grin and bear it? Or could I possibly have some kind of intolerance?
> 
> Let me know if you have any thoughts. I love chickpeas, but I hate the way they make me feel


I made a chickpea stir fry two nights ago. We have had it before once. Around and hour after I began to have wind, it got worse, then over night my abdomen was gurgling ahd I could feel and hear the wind. I then had a small amount of diarrhoea twice through the night. Then my stomach and abdomen felt tender. The next day bit felt better but I was tired. Probably because I was during the night. I’ve now read that chickpeas don’t agree with everyone and they should be eaten in small quantities. I won’t be eating them again. My partner was fine. We have gone through everything and that is the only thing we can think of. I haven’t had anything like that, only if I’ve caught a bug. I had no temperature and otherwise felt ok. 
Anyone else had this ?


----------

